# Solved: Lightning killed router...



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Bad storm last night, I got up and unplugged computer but did not unplug router. Heard an almighty bang, different than the usual thunderclap. This morning my dovado router was dead, no light. I assume it has fried, but nevertheless wonder if it is a fixable problem. Is there something inside that can be replaced or do I just forget it.

For anyone reading...I looked up about storm damage INSIDE the home. Apart form the obvious unplugging of appliances etc, it is advised not to wash or use plumbing, and not to lean on concrete walls. Who would have thought?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would replace 
how is it connected to the internet - via a modem , connected to cable or telephone line 
have you checked the cables and boxes , in case wiring faulty now?


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Connected via cable into wall. Luckinly although the cable was in the router, when I took it out and plugged directly into the computer it worked.

Thanks, I thought as much but was hoping for miracles. Serve me right for not using a surge suppressor.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try a factory reset - should be a button on the back - see what happens


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

It's probably toast. But you can try to shake the router to hear if anything is loose inside. Many times the large spike from a lightning strike will blow electronic components to the point of actual physical failure. Some other things you can do is to sniff/smell the router to see if there is a burnt smell or open it up and do a visual inspection to see if anything looks blown, damaged, or charred.

I was hit by a power spike from my power company which fortunately only took out a surge protector. The surge protector did its job and I also got a free replacement of it from the manufacturer. After this incident I made sure all important components are connected to surge protectors and I also installed a whole house surge protector at the main service panel.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're real lucky your computer didn't get fried. Thunderstorms and brief power outages are the norm where I live, so I keep both of my computers and my TV connected to their own separate battery-backup surge unit. I have one friend who didn't, and after one bad thunderstorm he had to buy a new computer.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Nup...tried the shaking, the smelling (nothing) and also tried to open it. Took off the rubber feet which hid the screws, undid them but can't get the thing to open. No idea how, pulled and tugged. No light at all so reckon it is dead. I can see more storms coming too event hough it's not in the weather report. Wondering if Space Weather has anything to do with all this as we are in the medium to high latitudes.

*'STORM WARNING:* NOAA estimates a 60% chance of polar geomagnetic storms on June 9th when a CME is expected to deliver a glancing blow to Earth's magnetic field. High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras.'


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

maybe the power adapter that went


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you mean the plug and cable that powers the router? So if I tried a different one, it could work?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

possibly - do you have a volt meter you can try the output ?


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure will ask when MR E comes home.


----------



## w_tom (Nov 29, 2008)

evaaries said:


> Do you mean the plug and cable that powers the router? So if I tried a different one, it could work?


 If it was surge damage, then a surge was incoming via one wire. And got to earth ground via some other conductor. A surge was everywhere in that path at the same time. Much later, something(s) in that path fails. Apparently your modem connected lightning to earth. And that is a human created failure.

We would often replace a damaged part inside modems and restore all service. But most have no idea what those parts are, how to replace them, nor have the necessary skills. Most just replace the victim. And therefore do not understand why damage happened. Nor how to avert future damage.

Chances are nothing else in a strike from cloud to earth was damaged. However quite useful is to inspect or test everything in that path.

Lightning damage rarely creates any visual indication or smell. Most damage can only be located with test equipment and someone who really understands how a surge connects to earth. Your best bet is to simply replace that modem. Once the failure is eliminated, then eliminate future damage with simple solutions that existed even 100 years ago.

As demonstrated, unplugging is always an unreliable solution. Unplug the modem and next time the surge may use the furnace or dishwasher as the connection to earth. Protection means that surge was earthed BEFORE it could enter the building.

How often do destructive surges exist? Maybe once every seven years. A number that puts all this into perspective.


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

I admit to being very naive about lightning inside the home, one always felt safe inside. I have checked everything else and all working fine. Nature can beat us all.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The surge that kills a modem or router or NIC is often on the coax cable or phone line, not on the electrical circuit.


----------



## w_tom (Nov 29, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> The surge that kills a modem or router or NIC is often on the coax cable or phone line, not on the electrical circuit.


 That conclusion is often made using only observation. And by forgetting elementary school science. If an incoming path is coax cable or phone line, then what is the outgoing path? No outgoing path means no electricity - no damage.

All phone lines and coax cable are required by code to already have superior protection. Best protection for the coax is a wire to the earth ground rod. No protector required.

Telephone wire cannot connect direct to earth. So installed is the next best thing. The telco installs a 'whole house' protector where their wires meet yours - and for free. How does a surge ignore earthed and better protection already on the phone and cable wires. And then find earth ground via some interior appliance? It does not.

The most common source of incoming surges is AC electric. Incoming on the power wires. Outgoing to earth ground on phone or cable wire. Damage is most often on the outgoing path - phone or cable.

If using only observation, a consumer will mistakenly assume that was incoming on what is actually the outgoing path. Observation makes assumptions by ignoring what was taught in elementary school science. There must be an incoming path and another outgoing path to earth. Best outgoing path is usually where damage occurs - the connection to phone or cable. Damage directly traceable to a homeowner who did not install (earth) one 'whole house' protector on AC mains.

This stuff is simple and well understood even 100 years ago. However too many only believe advertising, retail salesmen, or simply forget primary school science. In every facility that cannot have damage, proper earthing and 'whole house' protectors are used. So that your telco can still provide phone service for days after each storm. So that munitions dumps do not explode. So that radio and TV electronics atop the Empire State Building (struck about 28 times annually) are not damaged. What works has been that well understood for generation.

Protection is always about the path that lightning takes to earth ground. Either harmlessly outside via one 'whole house' protector. If permitted inside, phone or coax cable devices are often an outgoing and destructive path to earth. A solution so simple and inexpensive that damage is usually considered a human mistake. The superior solution means even the protector is not damaged. Therefore nobody even knew a surge existed.


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

OK since we didn't have a meter thingy to check the cable...I had an old Seimens router and took the plug/cable from it and after checking it had the same specs written on the plug, put it into the Dovado router. 

Bingo, the normal three lights came on the router, and my computer showed as connected to my network by the correct name, and the speed as 54Mbps...but...I could not connect to internet. (am now plugged in directly) Everything looked normal except no internet. 

The only strange thing I noted was that it showed as secured by WPA2. Not sure if this means anything but I remember last time I set up this dovado router, I missed doing a WPA2 type password, and when I realised I made a mental note to do it some time soon. The old Siemens router (whose cable I am now using) had WPA2 enabled. Strange.

Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you log into the router - it may still be broken 

whats the exact make and model - 
is the modem separate ?


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Dovado 3GN USB Wireless N Router. I am connected through the wall not sure what you call it. We dont have a modem.


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok! I hooked up to the Dovado router, and it connected...not only that but it asked for key, so i put it in and it worked! Funny thing though, now it has gone back to showing me as an UNSECURED connection whereas before as I mentioned it said WPA2...Anyway its fixed So thanks all.


----------



## w_tom (Nov 29, 2008)

evaaries said:


> Ok! I hooked up to the Dovado router, and it connected...not only that but it asked for key, so i put it in and it worked! Funny thing though, now it has gone back to showing me as an UNSECURED connection whereas before as I mentioned it said WPA2...Anyway its fixed So thanks all.


 Understand the different connections you are currently citing as same. The connection between a computer inside your computers NIC (network port) to the router is WiFi. A radio connection That is the 54 mbit, WPA2, and unsecured.

Completely different is another connection from the router's computer to a computer in your internet providers office. That is a wire that goes from the router/modem to the wall connection. That is the internet connection. Problems are solved by dealing with each separately.

Your computer can talk to the router's computer even if the router's computer cannot talk to the internet. The 54 mbit number says a connection from your computer to the router's computer is excellent.

Separate lights on the front panel say which connection is and is not working. Reporting those lights means each reply can say exactly what does and does not work.

After restoring the internet, you want to eliminate future damage as summarized earlier.


----------



## evaaries (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the explanations. Names of each part do fail me and using the correct language helps solve the problem. Now I have to fix the dreaded WPA2 key, since my connection is currently unsecured.


----------

